# OGF Winter Hats



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Beanies are making a comeback! Look for them next week. There are a few different colors available too! 

When I get them, I will post a picture or two...


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Cool! Hope ya have them for xl heads


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Multiple colors, LIMITED SUPPLY. We'll see how they sell and order more accordingly. These will be available for sale on Monday, 11/30/09. Look for ordering details then.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Multiple colors, LIMITED SUPPLY. We'll see how they sell and order more accordingly. These will be available for sale on Monday, 11/30/09. Look for ordering details then.


 
bigD

Those are nice except for that Gold/black one  Whats up with that... LOL

I'll be ordering a blue and white Monday.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It's hard to tell, but is one of those hunter orange? Any idea on the prices?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, one is hunters orange. It looks like the price will be $15.00 with shipping.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The available colors are as follows:

BLACK w/ WHITE LETTERS

NAVY BLUE w/ WHITE LETTERS

BLAZE ORANGE w/ BLACK LETTERS

We also have a few test colors... I think, one pink with black letters. The red with black letters are all spoken for.

The price is $15 ea., shipping is included.

If there are colors people want that we don't have, as well sell these off, we will reorder. They are very colorful and a great way to represent OGF when its cold outside. 

YELLOW/BLACK LETTER IS GONE. WILL ORDER MORE IF THE OTHERS SELL WELL!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice

I'll be sporting one this winter


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Coot said:


> Nice
> 
> I'll be sporting one this winter


Will look stylish under that 10-gallon!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

mirrocraft mike said:


> bigD
> 
> Those are nice except for that Gold/black one  Whats up with that... LOL
> 
> I'll be ordering a blue and white Monday.


Now now Mikey....... dont be a hater. There are some IOWA fans on OGF, you know.  er, i mean Steeler fans.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Where can we order???


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

ill take on ill check here after work see progress


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Now now Mikey....... dont be a hater. There are some IOWA fans on OGF, you know.  er, i mean Steeler fans.




LOL...My bad ..Sorry to the Iowa fans. No one else..

On a side note..Dixon didn't look half bad going agianst Balt.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

First day of deer gun season probably wasn't the best for a roll-out of the hats. 

If anyone wants to order, email me at [email protected] and I will give you the info.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

From most of the pictures of him that have been posted the Orange one has someone's name written all over it....Big Daddy...What NO yellow and black..I thought it would go good with my Terrible Towl....Nice Hat's......JIM.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The yellow/black are spoken for. If there is enough interest and these sell well, I will order some.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Big D got mine today...


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got mine in the mail today. Thanks Again!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got mine today. Thanks Stick and Big D. PA representing OGF.  (why is the site so slow today)


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

are beanies still available? I'd like a black one.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya I wouldnt mind having a orange one..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Black ones are still for sale. 
At this time we are out of the orange, unless BigDaddy has some up North.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok well just PM me. On how I can order one.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just wondering if the beanies where still ava..... i was wondering if there is a color gray and white..... need something to represent ogf with,, im also gettin a fitted summer hat made here soon hopefully by this winter....bd can u contact me at [email protected] ty...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The only winter beanies we have left are Dark Blue and Black. If you wamt one let me know.


----------

